# Matilda's new playmate



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=62409:ctmpphpYEo8M5.jpg]


sniff sniff


[attachment=62410:ctmpphpIoKb21.jpg]

come on play with me :HistericalSmiley: 

[attachment=62411:ctmpphpjjUBQp.jpg]

mommy stop laughing, :angry: 





My friends in Yuma gave me this little doggy it's so cute, it walks, pants and barks, poor Matilda she is desperate for a play mate, she thought it was real :HistericalSmiley: even sniffed the butt :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: wish I had a video to show you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is SO cute! But Matilda is cuter. :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor Matilda!!! She needs a young (real) maltese to play with!!!!!

....hint...hint...hint.....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You tell Matilda that is the kind of little friend to have, they don't steal your treats or your food and they don't yap back at you!!! Those are cute pictures~~~


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL! I had to look twice at that...I thought it was a neighbor/friend's Maltese who came for a playdate!


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL! i thought it was a real doggie for a sec there.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Mar 5 2010, 02:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892511


> poor Matilda she is desperate for a play mate, she thought it was real :HistericalSmiley: even sniffed the butt :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: wish I had a video to show you[/B]


*awwwwhh poor little darling. matilda is so cute. 
what a sweetheart.
heini would LOVE to be your playdate :yes: 
*


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww... poor Matilda - mommy tricked her!  I agree with Pat - she needs a real playmate!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (drclee @ Mar 5 2010, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892654


> Awww... poor Matilda - mommy tricked her!  I agree with Pat - she needs a real playmate![/B]


Ditto!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So cute. Send her here...Chloe and Summer will be her playmates. :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So adorable!!!
xoxoxoxoo


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

cute pictures!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Mar 4 2010, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892511


> [attachment=62409:ctmpphpYEo8M5.jpg]
> 
> 
> sniff sniff
> ...


You know no matter how hard we work to teach them to shake hands,they still snif bums... :biggrin:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

From the first picture, I really thought it was a real Malt and that the pic was a little blurry. Good one! :biggrin:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

haha! very cute!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

so cute!! that toy looks so real. i thought you got another malt


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sooo sweet!!! :Sooo cute:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love that little maltese stuffed animal! Evidently, so does Matilda. So cute!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda looks like she's enjoying her new playmate.


----------

